# General > AquaTalk >  The state of Singapore aquascaping

## Blue Whale

Thio,

I hope you are reading this post.
http://www.myfishtank.net/mft-news/t...planted-tanks/

Now from the stand point of a hobbist, we do want to improve ourselves. Yes, Ben555 did brought out the issue on cost. Okay, we already know money makes the world go round and all those business thingies. So temporary put these two factors aside.

How about a bit of follow up on the part you brought up on Takashi Amano Nature Aquarium World book. From the above link, I can see Book 1 to 3. From the looks of it, it doesn't really look cheap to get one book. ^^ So here comes the question, if you are looking at bulk order. What would be the likely price for *New Nature Aquarium Photo book by Takashi Amano 1985 to 2009*? (Correct me if the book name is wrong). Second questions is that does it comes in Japanese or English? We certainly not thinking of travelling to Niigata to get the book..ha ha.

Book Reference:
http://www.amanotakashi.net/info/091211.html

----------


## Aquanoob

Michael,
our own libraries carry a few of Amano's books, which you can pick up and have an guideline or inspiration for your next aquascape.




> Thio,
> 
> I hope you are reading this post.
> http://www.myfishtank.net/mft-news/t...planted-tanks/
> 
> Now from the stand point of a hobbist, we do want to improve ourselves. Yes, Ben555 did brought out the issue on cost. Okay, we already know money makes the world go round and all those business thingies. So temporary put these two factors aside.
> 
> How about a bit of follow up on the part you brought up on Takashi Amano Nature Aquarium World book. From the above link, I can see Book 1 to 3. From the looks of it, it doesn't really look cheap to get one book. ^^ So here comes the question, if you are looking at bulk order. What would be the likely price for *New Nature Aquarium Photo book by Takashi Amano 1985 to 2009*? (Correct me if the book name is wrong). Second questions is that does it comes in Japanese or English? We certainly not thinking of travelling to Niigata to get the book..ha ha.
> 
> ...

----------


## Blue Whale

> Michael,
> our own libraries carry a few of Amano's books, which you can pick up and have an guideline or inspiration for your next aquascape.


Book 1 by Amano contains some "placement errors" which Amano himself made. He is not just doing better through the years of photography. By looking at photos that he takes, he revisits each photo and draw inspiration from them. Hence it would not be just look at Book 1 to 3.

Thio have shared about the 1985-2009 book. What is precious is that you can see the progression over the years of his works. Hence, unless the library have this book, you will be lock out of this precious access. I don't meant to be rude, but I am dewey decimal trained (Library Cataloguing). ^^" When you combine that skill set with I.T. you get better results. Here are the books available from the National library. Those people interested can click through the link to find out which book is available at the nearest Library. Book 3 is traced at Woodlands. Anyone in the forum forgot to return the books? ha ha...
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1 Amano, Takashi. Aquarium plant paradise 1997 
2 Amano, Takashi. Nature aquarium world 1997 
3 Amano, Takashi. Nature aquarium world 1994

One of the link that is hidden in AmanoTakashi.net is his latest work. So here to share the link:
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfoli...ium/index.html

----------


## Aquanoob

Frankly, regardless of how many Amano or other aquascaping books you read, it is still down to how creative and uniqueness your work can be.
The Sifu had seen-all, did-all and he is no longer looking for the "WOW" work but is looking for the "OOhh" and "Mmmm" work, those that let you ponder what is behind the aquascraper's mind. If one got the resources, he can just simply copy-and-paste what he saw in scraping books and magazines, but it isn't going to win him anything.
Also, take note that there are 17 judges from all around the world, and like what Thio said, your work maybe preferred by the Angmos, but the Japs may dislike it. At the end of the day, it is how many strong votes you can get from the the judges that determine your ranking.

----------


## Blue Whale

^_^ I am a hobbist, Thio have seen me putting the registration brochure back to the table. Now if you are serious in getting into the competition, you need to prepare.

Problem 1: It is difficult to find materials.
I think: Not less you have been collecting the materials during your spare time. Remember I told you? Buy first, don't think so much...lol so long the pocket is not too shallow. Let's think from an angle, if you plan your budget properly, you could gather the materials slowly. It's slow but it's a start. Vinz said buy first, less you want others to buy it. Ben555 said people bought it the next day.

Problem 2: No right tank
I think: Start by saving what you want. Both Felix and I still looking around. Gathering intel as we visit each shop. Felix knows I take the photo and be posting up so later on hobbist can refer to them anytime needed via search. A nice cabinet is appreciated. Even Adrian is looking at ADA cabinets. ^^

Problem 3: No right light
I think: As Vinz have pointed out 2wpg is currently sufficient. You don't forget our house is still expose to natural sun light. And so, in the process, you look an OceanFree light with ADA Tubes. Isn't it interesting that you as a hobbist could do this too? You might also need a few lights to play around.

Problem 4: Not original.
I think: If you watch American Idol, would the judges be look at replicas or originals. Likewise I think it applies to the way the IAPLC is being judged. In fact I just went through the IAPLC judging criterias and the judges involved for 2009 before the workshop. Well...glad I did, else won't know what Vincent (ADA) is talking about.

The focal point is to be as natural as possible right? I don't think so. I think it is to walk together with mother nature. First you have to see and appreciate. Serenity is one thing. Harmony, well you have to think of what LiXiaoLong have said, to be like water, changing it's form as it goes place to place. You look at water fall, valleys, even walk through one, drink the water. Then the way you appreciate nature would be different. Amano use photography to do that. I am trekker, remember? hee...but lousy photographer. Yes, you need to invest in another hobby call photography...but if you ask Amano, I am sure he would say not necessary.

----------


## ADA SG

> How about a bit of follow up on the part you brought up on Takashi Amano Nature Aquarium World book. From the above link, I can see Book 1 to 3. From the looks of it, it doesn't really look cheap to get one book. ^^ So here comes the question, if you are looking at bulk order. What would be the likely price for *New Nature Aquarium Photo book by Takashi Amano 1985 to 2009*? (Correct me if the book name is wrong). Second questions is that does it comes in Japanese or English? We certainly not thinking of travelling to Niigata to get the book..ha ha.
> 
> Book Reference:
> http://www.amanotakashi.net/info/091211.html


Hi,
if you are purchasing directly from Japan ADA's website, the going price now is 7500YEN. That's about $115 inclusive of airfreight, using $15.5/1000yen exchange rate.

We are currently working with Japan to get a price for a possible mass order. The price will be posted soon in the merchant's section. Keep a lookout.

----------


## dkk08

Hi Michael, Nicholas and Thio, I would first thank Thio for the very interesting workshop and I've always been very much interested in Japanese/Zen style scaping…

I do however have to post my thoughts from a neutral stand point as I agree with both Thio's option A and B. For example in my case, I do have a 10in cube tank which Thio did mention that someone submitted a entry base on a 10in cube tank some years back but how am I going to plan the scape and how where I am going to find the rocks or driftwood is another thing 

I believe it goes to show how much passion we've and how much time and effort we're willing to spend and "invest" in our hobby? I started my "hobbiyist life" as a exotic fish keeper and progressed to planted tanks and then to marine and then to shrimp/planted tanks but the one thing that remained consistent in me and for which I've the strongest passion are Vivarium/Terrarium setups and my love for amphibians

Having said ao much, bottom line is, if you don't try you'll never know, so yes I might play around with my 10in cube tank and see if I can make it in time for the AQ-ADA contest

----------


## Blue Whale

\^o^/ I tear down everything loh...

>"< Still thinking actually, one week for the tank to dry up before I start scooping again. Need to throw quite a number of small things from the tank.

Sure Thio, will wait and see. But will there be an English version? Photographs usually need words to bring out more on the background. If it is japanese words, what differences does it made to read from Internet instead?

----------


## ADA SG

> \^o^/ I tear down everything loh...
> 
> >"< Still thinking actually, one week for the tank to dry up before I start scooping again. Need to throw quite a number of small things from the tank.
> 
> Sure Thio, will wait and see. But will there be an English version? Photographs usually need words to bring out more on the background. If it is japanese words, what differences does it made to read from Internet instead?


ADA Japan informed that current version is in Japanese. We are sure that the English version copies will be available after the current print is sold. We will make the announcement when the day comes.

Thanks

----------


## reveru

not sure if its out of topic, mod feel free to move this post if yes, but how does one actually participate in the AQ friendly scaping contest? just submit picture? desmond, you mention you may try to make it in time for AQ-ADA, and michael just reset his tank, presumably to also try his hand at scaping, good job! but how do you participate? as in, even if you plant now, you can't submit picture until its at least 2-3 months for it to grow in right?

----------


## dkk08

Hi reveru, check out this link for more info on the friendly AQ-ADA contest http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=64768

and yes I may not make it in time since I need to let the plants grow but that's 1 reason why I'm thinking of using my spare 10 inch cube tank, since its small I do not have to wait long before the plants grow and reach the top  :Laughing: 

of course there's the idea of making a 10 inch cube tank look like a 3ft cube tank... still planning  :Kiss:

----------


## reveru

oh ya, 10 inch maybe can grow quite fast if you plant a bit more dense. i like the idea of making the 10 inch look much bigger than it is. something like what a forumer bro from spain did? not sure his nick. but i think its quite tough, but if succeed sure score points for creativity  :Razz:  keep us update desmond

----------


## newtank

I think one have to understand and accept that resources is limited and varies across different country, but that should not stop us from indulging in our hobby. Even if this limited resource is going to be a huge obstacle to "us" "winning" any competition.

In a game where size matters to a certain extend, do we stop playing football just because we are never going to jump as high as the Europeans? Or do we stop because there just aren't enough open fields to chase a ball around.?

There was the subject of not getting enough materials in LFS for our aqua scaping projects, i have to raise both hands and agree, however, we also have to take into account the business point of view. many years ago, we can literally walk into any LFS and buy Luohan, because the demand was there and everybody was bringing in the fish, but now, you could hardly find one, and if you do, its going to cost you. 

So , the question is, "can the LFS bring in more materials?"...I am sure the answer is yes, but one have to understand that the cost is going to be inversely proportional to the demand. 

We may not have what we wanted for our scapes, but I still feel we have enough materials out there to do up some good scapes, they may not be what we have in mind, but with a little creativity, we can use them to come up with some really good work.

Having being on the side of LFS so far, I do have my critics about "authorised distributors". I once tried to buy a filter by JBL and took pains to track down the distributors, and when I finally did and ask them about bringing in the filter for me, the answer was a resounding "No"....even if I am to pay premium price. I might not know exactly how "authorised distribution" works, but it still came as a shock to me that the only shop which can bring in this product is not able to.

In a small country like Singapore where demands are always going to be too small, we just have to make do with what we have. hopefully one day, the hobby population will be big enough to justify more support from the businesses.

----------


## blue33

I agree with what "newtank" has said. Any rocks and wood can make do a nice scape, you just need to do some tweeting on it. Plant itself can also be scape which lots of people has missed this out. Many people gave up on this not because of the hardscape but rather the plant grown and the algae attack issue. Healthy plant grown is very important, from there you scape the plant to blend in whatever hardscape you have there.

Even for those top winners, their hardscape is through a period of finding, hardscape has never being easily come to anyone. Is the passion they have that drive them keep sourcing till they find it. Same for my "Rocky Mountain", if you see the rock personally, you wouldnt have chosen it also, they really look ugly and ugly usually people dont want it, but it make good scape for "Iwagumi". 

Take below picture as an example, if you look at those hardscape, those rocks can be found in our LFS, there are many rocks that form the mountain. The only thing that stands out is the grown of plant it has and the slope it created. Can it be created, my answer is "YES". The only thing i cant guarantee is the plant that everyone can grow.  :Grin: 

Image from genes.  :Grin:

----------


## Ben555

First of all, I would like to extend my appreciation to Mr. Thio, his team and AQ staff that made the event possible. I understand that you guys are taking the initiative to promote this hobby in Singapore and using the limited resources that you have to make this a beneficial and educational event for people like myself. Once again, effort appreciated.

Now, my 2 cents worth.

I second Newtank as I also believe *creativity* is the key word if you would want to have a normal/nice/Wow!! tank.

I can have all the materials/equipments in the world and still have a normal tanks or I can based on my creativity (ha ha  :Laughing: ) and create something extraordinary from my limited resources.

Of course, the best combination is:
 :Well done:  resources and  :Well done:  creativity

and the worse combination is:
 :Boo:  resources and  :Boo:  creativity

In the normal distribution, 80% of us will fall somewhere in between. 

The next question is what do I want to acheive?
1) A tank at home that my family and friends can enjoy, don't care about what other thinks as long as the plants and fish are growing well.

Or

2) World Champion!!!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

For a beginner like myself, I am starting with 1) and I believe will go to 2) through normal progression once I have more experience.

Going for 2) will definately take its toll on resources (time and money) and this is the trade off I will have to consider before deciding to take on the world best.

Finally IMO, the current planted tank population in Singapore from the business perspective do not warrent support that you are expecting from the likes of LFS from Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwen etc. It just do not make business sense for them to do that.

Hence, enjoy what you have, create what is needed and fate will decide if you are the ONE  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ben

----------


## newtank

> I agree with what "newtank" has said. Any rocks and wood can make do a nice scape, you just need to do some tweeting on it. Plant itself can also be scape which lots of people has missed this out. Many people gave up on this not because of the hardscape but rather the plant grown and the algae attack issue. Healthy plant grown is very important, from there you scape the plant to blend in whatever hardscape you have there.
> 
> Even for those top winners, their hardscape is through a period of finding, hardscape has never being easily come to anyone. Is the passion they have that drive them keep sourcing till they find it. Same for my "Rocky Mountain", if you see the rock personally, you wouldnt have chosen it also, they really look ugly and ugly usually people dont want it, but it make good scape for "Iwagumi". 
> 
> Take below picture as an example, if you look at those hardscape, those rocks can be found in our LFS, there are many rocks that form the mountain. The only thing that stands out is the grown of plant it has and the slope it created. Can it be created, my answer is "YES". The only thing i cant guarantee is the plant that everyone can grow. 
> 
> Image from genes.


I think you have hit the nail is the right spot somehow, as a newbie myself, I struggle to imagine how you guys find such "nice rocks". But after looking at the rocks in the workshop and some forumers who were kind enough to showcase their "raw" materials in their journal, most of the rocks were really so-so only.....at least in my eyes. :Laughing: 

I think most newbies struggle to understand how the growth of plants will blend with the rocks and woods to form a nice picture.

Allow me to be a bit corny here, if you split the colors of a rainbow and appreciate each color seperately, they are really just that....colors. But if you combine them together, you get a really nice rainbow that sometimes take your breathe away

----------


## blue33

BINGO!  ::smt038:  




> I think you have hit the nail is the right spot somehow, as a newbie myself, I struggle to imagine how you guys find such "nice rocks". But after looking at the rocks in the workshop and some forumers who were kind enough to showcase their "raw" materials in their journal, most of the rocks were really so-so only.....at least in my eyes.
> 
> I think most newbies struggle to understand how the growth of plants will blend with the rocks and woods to form a nice picture.
> 
> Allow me to be a bit corny here, if you split the colors of a rainbow and appreciate each color seperately, they are really just that....colors. But if you combine them together, you get a really nice rainbow that sometimes take your breathe away

----------


## ranmasatome

about plant growth....
Personally, i feel one has to know each plant before they do any scape using that plant. Most people, when starting out, simply pick and choose and plonk the plants that are pleasing to their eye into the tank. This usually results in a linear/stiff outlay and un-natural look. For me, i was lucky enough to have gone through a period where collecting plants was a fun thing to do. i remember that i even had a small "collectoritis" tank which i used to try to grow all sorts of rare plants. This allowed me to understand each plant's growth and characteristic..you'll be surprised that once you know that... you also know what and where to use them. Sometimes they even inspire you to create and try a whole new scape. Nowadays, you hardly get the chance to see the rare plants anymore.. its every now and then rather than in your face when the rage was on. What happened to ranunculus? or hong yu san (red umbrella..anyone can tell me the sccientific name?  :Smile: ) or ludwigia "araguia"? just to name a few?
Its through growing and learning/observing the growth of each plant that you realise their differences and understand how to use them to apply to your own individual distinct scape. That is when you learn to blend them like the colours of the rainbow. So all i can say is.. practice practice practice..observe and learn..then adapt to become better. :Smile: 
in short.. using plants kind of becomes like using hardscape. So are you an (a) or (b) in choosing your plants?

----------


## James_C

of course everyone would like to be a grand champion but let set a realistic goal for our self. It is not just about your rank at the current moment but more important is how much can you improve on the next scape.

just my 2 cents

----------


## Blue Whale

=) Resetting tank does not mean I am qualify yet to be in the competition. Now firstly you need a right tank, I would prefer 3ft and above to create a decent one. 4ft best. Now I have posted a few picts of 2009 IAPLC Winning rank photos at http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65456 so you can look at the measurement of each tank.

My current tank do not have the right height and the width so I cannot create a very good depth there. That does not mean I cannot practise with it. To say only and not do is call NATO aka No Action Talk Only. So for myself, just go ahead and try to practise first. Who knows, down the road I might get the financial means to do it. If I am good enough I might just go for 2011 instead.

The other thing that currently in my mind is plants. Like Ranma san have said it. You need to know your plant. No choice lah, learn lor...don't complain so much, just go ahead and learn it. Basics Chapter 3. What is Heliophytes, Sciophytes, Cryptocoryne...its a wakaoz...wt* thingy...no worries I will still go find out. You just have to start off the first feet, who knows, might be an interesting domain to enter into. Hee Hee.  :Grin:  I just came back from Biotope with a $5 NA Book 2009...who say Biotope don't have cheap stuffs....kaka...of course and other goodies like Bac. 100. I can't say I will be successful but sure can tell people I am trying. ^^Y Yeah.

----------


## Wackytpt

> about plant growth....
> Personally, i feel one has to know each plant before they do any scape using that plant. Most people, when starting out, simply pick and choose and plonk the plants that are pleasing to their eye into the tank. This usually results in a linear/stiff outlay and un-natural look. For me, i was lucky enough to have gone through a period where collecting plants was a fun thing to do. i remember that i even had a small "collectoritis" tank which i used to try to grow all sorts of rare plants. This allowed me to understand each plant's growth and characteristic..you'll be surprised that once you know that... you also know what and where to use them. Sometimes they even inspire you to create and try a whole new scape. Nowadays, you hardly get the chance to see the rare plants anymore.. its every now and then rather than in your face when the rage was on. What happened to ranunculus? or hong yu san (red umbrella..anyone can tell me the sccientific name? ) or ludwigia "araguia"? just to name a few?
> Its through growing and learning/observing the growth of each plant that you realise their differences and understand how to use them to apply to your own individual distinct scape. That is when you learn to blend them like the colours of the rainbow. So all i can say is.. practice practice practice..observe and learn..then adapt to become better.
> in short.. using plants kind of becomes like using hardscape. So are you an (a) or (b) in choosing your plants?


Hong yu san should be Proserpinaca Palustris "Cuba"

It is also known as pp for short.

----------


## Blue Whale

> about plant growth....
> Personally, i feel one has to know each plant before they do any scape using that plant. Most people, when starting out, simply pick and choose and plonk the plants that are pleasing to their eye into the tank. This usually results in a linear/stiff outlay and un-natural look. For me, i was lucky enough to have gone through a period where collecting plants was a fun thing to do. i remember that i even had a small "collectoritis" tank which i used to try to grow all sorts of rare plants. This allowed me to understand each plant's growth and characteristic..you'll be surprised that once you know that... you also know what and where to use them. Sometimes they even inspire you to create and try a whole new scape. Nowadays, you hardly get the chance to see the rare plants anymore.. its every now and then rather than in your face when the rage was on. What happened to ranunculus? or hong yu san (red umbrella..anyone can tell me the sccientific name? ) or ludwigia "araguia"? just to name a few?
> Its through growing and learning/observing the growth of each plant that you realise their differences and understand how to use them to apply to your own individual distinct scape. That is when you learn to blend them like the colours of the rainbow. So all i can say is.. practice practice practice..observe and learn..then adapt to become better.
> in short.. using plants kind of becomes like using hardscape. So are you an (a) or (b) in choosing your plants?


Lama, just brought out one critical problem. We are weak in plant names. If we don't know our plants, how do we compete with others? Hence, senior members in the forum can come out and share on plants at times. ^^ Please provide more tutorials. You create the avenues and people will start travelling on it.

----------


## blue33

Start from basic first, 2ft tank should be enough to give good result. Not necessary you need fantastic plant in order to scape, always start from basic and basic.  :Wink:

----------


## Blue Whale

Yeah...but pekchek man...not enough depth to play around....not like 3ft. lol...see? I regret not having a 3ft already...ha ha.

----------


## ranmasatome

That is my point. That you don't need fantastic plants to scape well or create depth. You just need to understand what each plant you are going to use will do for you and make that work for you in your scape. This is why understanding plant growth, whether they are rare or not, is important. i was merely stating that i was lucky enough to have gone through a period when everyone was crazy collecting plants which helped in my plant knowledge today.
2ft tanks are great! They are still my tank of choice these days for "home" and enjoyment and "experiment" tanks. 
3ft ad above is when you really really want to start something serious because the effort taken is really not worth it if it ain't. :Smile:  at least to me la..haha.
Here is an example from a while ago.. of some experimentation without a "big" tank.. I still don't think it was great but it was fun while it lasted. :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

My Christmas moss is in the process of spreading very beautifully...although it is in my 1ft; can't wait to show case it later on. ^^" Java Ferns...quite a lot...still thinking where to put them...hc...aha...this is simple, just increase the numbers. Another two types...lol...I have to do some homework on this.

Wilfred although did not attended Iwagumi workshop will be re-scaping in 1-2 weeks time as well after 2months from setup. How about the rest? ^o^/ I need to point out you don't have to get new tanks/filters/rock. Forum do have marketplace so you just need discerning eyes to fish them out.

Places like Biotope sell rocks in KG. There are two types currently. I can't openly give out price...wait spoilt market...so best for you to go there and see it yourself. GC also have rocks. So does other places. Do your walkaround, increase a bit of your local fs knowledge into what each of them carries, and you will know where to get it when you want it.

----------


## blue33

3ft is width not depth anymore  :Knockout: . Common tank the depth is standard. I only scape 2ft tank, and the result is good, my friend William only use 45cm tank, he also get good result. If below 2ft you got problem then....  :Confused: . Not sure how you going to manage a 3ft tank.  :Laughing: 




> Yeah...but pekchek man...not enough depth to play around....not like 3ft. lol...see? I regret not having a 3ft already...ha ha.

----------


## Blue Whale

> 3ft is width not depth anymore . Common tank the depth is standard. I only scape 2ft tank, and the result is good, my friend William only use 45cm tank, he also get good result. If below 2ft you got problem then.... . Not sure how you going to manage a 3ft tank.


24x12x18inch. ^^" considerably, its a different 2ft than I used to have. I have 3 other 2fts same size but not like the current one. Hence having issue getting used to it. For a start, I need to change the light, filter, soil and plants. Just got 2L of power sand special plus the 3L Amazonia II that I have. Amazonia I ran out of stock at Biotope. Will speed up the dry up process most likely on Wed when I am on leave. Then dig into the driftwood stock I have from the storeroom ^^" have quite a lot to choose from. So you have to understand where I am coming from. More worry on shadow areas if I need to use drifty along the way that is.

----------


## felix_fx2

We are all bound by this constrains

Inspiration/Creativity
Material
Budget
Time

Patience.

So whats your biggest 3 constrains  :Blah: 
i'll be getting a new 2Ft to try scaping in this 1-2 mths.

Biggest problems are. *Inspiration:Material:Budget*

----------


## Blue Whale

^^ Budget? I need DEEEEEEP POCKET!!!!! ha ha...Never kena toto nevermind. Buy 4767 and 5767, yet Sunday came out 6767! Walao...almost got my pocket money...ha ha..I just see $950 prize money departed from me. XD

----------


## Blue Whale

Thio,
You could let us know when the new stocks comes in. 

^o^/ For those who don't know, they still have stock for Amazonia II, Africana. Don't remember seeing Malayan, but hey they bringing in Amazonia I again. And sorry, I just bought the last Bacter 100. hee hee. And yes, they still got the very very sharp pinsette.

Another idea for senior hobbist,
Some of you could grow some of the plants then introduce to members via workshop and give away. So you are looking at harvesting via co-ordinated efforts whilst having a workshop to introduce the plants. So this is something Vinz could be involved. ^^Y Yeah.

----------


## BFG

Let me chime in a bit.

Budget can be overcome. Save up a bit and don't follow the others. There's no need for you to follow what others are purchasing. You could hold off buying big ticket item until you have the cash.

Material is also linked up to budget but this is where you reach the crossroad. On one hand you need to save up to buy a big ticket item ( ie an ADA tank for example ) but you want to buy those nice formation of driftwood or those nice rocks that you happen to see at the lfs. What would you do? Walkaway and save your funds. An aquascaping 'artist' must not be held down by what he wants but rather by what he can create with the minimum he has or can get.

Inspiration- This is up to individual. You can have all the good stuff on the market but if you lack this, your presentation will not come out nicely, kinda like stage fright. You might not have up to date equipment but with inspiration, your setup might come out looking good.

Patience- This is all that you have right now. If you rush into creating something, the outcome might not come out the way you desired it to be. There will be moments of " I should have done it the other way........" or so on and so forth.

Planning-Start to plan what you want to get. Painter must have a canvas to paint on so an aquascaping artist must have a tank to create his art. Choose a nice and clear tank with minimal distracting element ( ie no botchy silicone line or whatever ) and place it on a stable platform or a permanent cabinet if your budget allow it. Get good reliable equipment so that it will not distract you from your aquascaping moment. After all this is done, you are left to determine your aquascaping concept. If you can't make it to this year competition, no fret and join the next available competition. No rush really. At the end of the day, if you want to re-scape you would already have your hardware and just need to change what's inside of your tank. With this plan in hand, it would not cost much ( $200++ for every re-scaping period? ) to re-scape and you would eventually gain more experience. I believe those top aquascaper in the ADA competition are not 1st time aquascaper and they would have gone through many re-scaping period to achieve their end result.

Sorry for the long reply. Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

^_^ not at all long. I read through every word. $200...never think along that line. $2000 yes. ha ha. $5000 goodie good good. Felix also have bigger plans in mind...shhh...don't let the cat out of the bag so fast, make people itchy itchy first. I can re-scape until I have the relevant equipments and tanks to do a good one and say Yata! ichiban! Temporary can only go "hai! hai!" (Yes Yes)

----------


## Shadow

> Lama, just brought out one critical problem. We are weak in plant names. If we don't know our plants, how do we compete with others? Hence, senior members in the forum can come out and share on plants at times. ^^ Please provide more tutorials. You create the avenues and people will start travelling on it.


Knowing name is a plus but not critical. Even ADA don't really care about name. Don't be surprise if some of the name at IAPLC booklet is wrong.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Knowing name is a plus but not critical. Even ADA don't really care about name. Don't be surprise if some of the name at IAPLC booklet is wrong.


I thought they don't actually list out the names of the plants? Now if supposed we go ahead and comment. Here is one.



^o^/ Number 1038. How do you describe the plants if you dunno the plant names?

----------


## felix_fx2

By asking fellow members.

Thats how i know my bacopa is bacopa  :Roll Eyes: .
Guess what, their flowering again haha...

----------


## Shadow

They list down the top rank only.

----------


## StanChung

I think just do it! If you don't fail you don't learn anything.
Nobody can only do one tank and be Grand champion! Not when there are so many other 'high hands' out there.

The road is long so enjoy the journey!
Stay positive and pssst- materials can be bought from this side of the border if you can't find it in Sg. :Wink: 
I know a couple that have done so.  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

^_^ my sentiment, stan. Don't be afraid to fail.

Ladies and gentleman,

You just seen the struggle of Blue Whale and how the rest encourages him to move forward. Time for you to take that first step and don't be afraid to fail. \^o^/ Everyone enjoy your hobby and express yourself!

----------


## [C]irRuS

I think plant name is not really a critical thing at all.

The size of the plants, the growth rate, and how it grows is more critical in my opinion.

Usually I will just flip through those taiwan magazine with plants as their main focus for content. Then I will go to farm like TEO, and tell them I want this plant.

Most of the time shops and farm don't even know the plant name, they will just look at the picture and recommend you accordingly. If they do not carry the plants that you require, you can ask them to recommend the next best alternative or similar plants.

----------


## StanChung

A little haphazard but the important thing is you can achieve the same result with the substitute. Sometimes even knowing the plant name is not enough since the seller may have poor knowledge and give you the wrong plant anyway!

----------


## Blue Whale

They don't. Ask 3 questions can't even answer 1. Normally you rely on the red marker on the plastic to tell what is it. Seaview I compared two moss of different names. Taiwan Moss, Christmas Moss...every angle also look the same; I decided they are the same and did not buy it. We have to rely on Wackytpt's knowledge for other plants. So still essential to learn it.

Very shack here...left lights and plants...

----------


## [C]irRuS

> A little haphazard but the important thing is you can achieve the same result with the substitute. Sometimes even knowing the plant name is not enough since the seller may have poor knowledge and give you the wrong plant anyway!


I agree that it will be good if the substitute can yield similar result.

In many circumstances, most local seller but not all got very little knowledge of the name of the plants that they are selling. But one thing they will be sure is how it grows. Naming might not work at all, as there are alot local names. For instance "Ah Pek Plant". I feel that picture can tell a million word, and you must also be sure whether the picture of the plant you have is in wet or dry form, as some plants differ greatly.

In conclusion, aquascaping scene in singapore can only flourished if there is a much in depth discussion of our aquascape.

I would suggest fellow aquascaper who wish to have a more in depth discussion on their aquascape may have their thread entitled "Detailed Discussion: Title of Scape" (Or something simliar). I will be compulsory to state the following.

1) Size of tank
2) Lighting
3) Photo Period
4) CO2
5) Floral List
6) Fauna List
7) A brief description for your aquascape (inspiration)

This are some of the fills that are required by IAPLC.

Then it will be good if the thread is only used for discussion, critics, and suggestions. And not use for post like "The scape is impressive" (Or simliar praises") which I myself also post such comment some time.

The thread only strictly use for discussion for improvements.

Thread starter may also want to think of what he would like to improve for the aquascape from selected suggestion and post the final results of the aquascape after improvement.

I feel that this will greatly help in improving the quality of our aquascape.

----------


## Blue Whale

Cirrus, to sum it all, subject to critics. What Thio had said, each one starts a thread, subject to criticism, then from there improve. It can be tiring, can be fun, or even fill with explosive. If everyone agrees, then you must also agree where it would lead you into. I see no harm. I worry if one gets so battered up that he/she gave up the hobby. So someone must step in at times.

----------


## Shadow

> Taiwan Moss, Christmas Moss...every angle also look the same; I decided they are the same and did not buy it.


Moss is a bit difficult, because on different condition it grow differently. for taiwan and christmas, you need to take it out and feel it. chrismas moss the original one feel rough

----------


## Shadow

> I worry if one gets so battered up that he/she gave up the hobby. So someone must step in at times.


YEs this is a big problem in all forum. Most member normally will post great scape, nice scape, good try, etc although it is totaly crap  :Opps: 

What if we have a section just for Aquascping critics. It mean any post inside will be heavily critics, no more nice try, good scape, etc.

----------


## [C]irRuS

> Cirrus, to sum it all, subject to critics. What Thio had said, each one starts a thread, subject to criticism, then from there improve. It can be tiring, can be fun, or even fill with explosive. If everyone agrees, then you must also agree where it would lead you into. I see no harm. I worry if one gets so battered up that he/she gave up the hobby. So someone must step in at times.


That's the reason why I feel that there is a need for us to differentiate between thread for normal sharing of aquascape and thread starter who have the intention to open up his aquascape for a more in depth critics but using a different header.

No matter how, aquascaping is meant to be a fun hobby, so thread starter who would wish have a detailed discussion on their artwork should have an open mind. Take everything with a pinch of salt. Take in what ever you think that it will help you improve, and disregard those that you don't like. There is no point being explosive, or denfensive.

But honestly, I feel that this community is full of nice people. Things shouldn't get too out of hand.

----------


## [C]irRuS

> What if we have a section just for Aquascping critics. It mean any post inside will be heavily critics, no more nice try, good scape, etc.


This is where I am heading to. We could differentiate post that is really open up for critics. 

Actually other than critics, many experienced aquascaper here can also point out the actual good thing about an aquascape, that fellow forumer can pick up and learn from other people's experience.

Hence the whole thread will be a more fulfilling one, as it discuss both the strengths and weaknesses of the art work.

----------


## Blue Whale

Guys, I have done so with my thread. I am starting the ball rolling. If this can snow ball to everyone else, I also hope everyone benefits.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65563
My healthy christmas moss is in the post if you interested to see it.

One thing for sure, I know Adrian aka Blue33, BFG, Wackytpt all can be critical. I should benefit from their comments. Just don't be too harsh on me...lol. Try lah hor?

----------


## Shadow

there is no scape yet, so will wait until then  :Wink:

----------


## blue33

Wow full name, Adrian aka Blue33. It should be blue33 aka Adrian.  :Wink:  My advice is "Just Do It".  :Razz:

----------


## dkk08

> YEs this is a big problem in all forum. Most member normally will post great scape, nice scape, good try, etc although it is totaly crap 
> 
> What if we have a section just for Aquascping critics. It mean any post inside will be heavily critics, no more nice try, good scape, etc.


that's a great idea! Admin anyone watching this space?  :Grin: 

Frankly speaking does Aquascaping encompass scaping of any type, example vivariums/terrariums? I feel that any scape can be inspirational just like how we're trying to imitate real life landscapes of mountains or forests in Aquascaping... sorry just coming from the vivarium stand point of view  :Smile:

----------


## reveru

i think it would be a great idea to have honest, constructive criticism. perhaps a dedicated sub-forum can be set aside for this? however i would like to suggest that instead of merely suggesting improvements, good points can be pointed out at the same time so that others reading the thread will know about it too.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Aquascaping, if you break them up it will be Aqua-Scaping, that means underwater scape. Unless vivariums/terrariums also involve greatly in underwater scape, then maybe. Aquascape usually takes up full tank water and not half or lesser water tank.  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wow full name, Adrian aka Blue33. It should be blue33 aka Adrian.  My advice is "Just Do It".


I 2nd to the Nike slogan. "Just Do It"
P.S: someone donate me small amount of lapis so i can "Just Do It" also  :Blah:

----------


## felix_fx2

> i think it would be a great idea to have honest, constructive criticism. perhaps a dedicated sub-forum can be set aside for this? however i would like to suggest that instead of merely suggesting improvements, good points can be pointed out at the same time so that others reading the thread will know about it too.


I think its something very much important.
When i posted my 2 ft tank, not much criticism where i can improve on.

but i think i have the itchy fingers so i kept redoing, but hesitant do do a major rescape. Fearing i may not do better, as i don't know where to improve.

----------


## StanChung

Back here we have guys that have already tanks tha are ready to be photographed for contest[IAPLC] at this time save a few that are last minute.[me]

Can anybody produce something good in the heat of the moment? IMO-rarely but still possible, then your knowledge of plants and other things come into play. What can grow in time?

My advice is to really plan ahead so that you have time to make adjustments.

My tank right now is like a freight train speeding. I really have to gallop along with it to prevent it from crashing and picking up all the things that are falling off it's carriage.

Some plants melting, some plants half eaten by SAE[catch SAE], Trim plants to shape it. Make tighter bunches of plants, Trim old leaves, keep the sand white!, scrape the glass, bla bla... long list. Haven't decided on the final fishes as well. Have to take the photo soon-eh how to light ah.  :Knockout: 

Anyway you get the idea.  :Grin:

----------


## checkerboard

This is my view of the aquascaping as a hobby. I’ve been in this hobby for sometime now, keeping fishes for more than 25 years and plants maybe around 10 years. I’ve only started participating in ADA competition last year and these are my thoughts.

Firstly, if you want to do well in competition, you have to be serious about the hobby. I started by reading lots of books firstly on plants, then on aquascaping. I had tried to grow most plants with moderate success. Scientific names are not important (you can always ask someone when you need to submit a photo), but understanding how to grow and use the plant in your scape is key. 

For stem plants, understanding the speed at which they grow, the density in which they can achieve is important to ‘time’ your trim for the perfect look. For instance, P. gayi and R. indica have very different characteristics when they grow though both are stem plants. For rosette plants, it is important to understand the size that some of these can reach and how it impacts a scape when the plant grows and reaches its potential. Many rosette plants looks great when small, but soon grow to monstrous proportions as in the case of many Cryptocoryne and Echinodorus. For ferns and mosses, understand how they can enhance your scape as they tend to make things look more natural (example, the roots of java ferns or A. nana draping down from a overhanging branch could be really nice like the Taiwanese scape in ADA 2010 No.7). So if you understand these characteristics, you are more likely to be able to come up with the scape you have in mind.

As for restrictions in the hobby, I agree cost and availability of raw materials (stones/wood) are prohibitive in Singapore (though Singapore is still cheaper than say Japan or HK). There are many time in my holidays where I see rocks that I wished I could bring home. But we have to be realistic and plan a scape around what we have. I usually draw 3-4 different scapes before I settle on one though I plan in detail how to execute all 3-4 of them. I sketched based on the ‘final look’ I desire, then I start to think of the plants that will be able to deliver the scape, which is why understanding the growth characteristic of plants is important as usually changes can be disruptive (for instance, you do not want to grow a patch of C. parva with only 2 months left before submission deadline).

As for inspiration for scapes, personally, I prefer scapes that depict a natural scene. I like classical scapes as well, but it is hard to get noticed unless it is truly magnificent and often, I find it less interesting. The biggest frustration for me perhaps is that sometime you have something in mind and started the process, only to realize after the ADA competition book is published that someone else has done it. Hence, this brings me to the point of timing. ADA competition deadline is end May with results published in July/August and the book available maybe in September or October. This year, I will tear down my tank and restart a new scape after the book is published (I’ve already committed to a scape for 2010 unfortunately and the idea was already used). This allows you to choose from the 3-4 scapes that has been drawn, the most original one and you have 8 months to come up with a nice scape, enough time to make some adjustments if needed. Personally, from ADA competition 2009, my favourite ‘unique scapes are ADA ranked 4 and 11, and my favourite classical scapes are No. 3 and No. 16. Also, think very carefully about the fish you use. Are their colors/size appropriate and enhance the scape? Do they school? Also, do they swim at the level of the tank that best suit the scape? 

I think to achieve a great scape, other than the above, we need to critically evaluate our scapes and have patience (no one will win with the first couple of scapes). Always look at other scapes for interesting uses of plants and materials to see how you can enhance your scape. Scrutinize your scape: do you feel that it is a) nice, b) interesting, c) powerful (especially for rockscapes), d) gives a sense of serenity, e) finished. If you can check 4 of the previous 5 criteria, I think you should do pretty well. If you can do all of the above and still enjoy the hobby like many serious aquascapers are, I’m sure you will truly enjoy your scape and also do well in competitions eventually if you so desire.

On the topic of how to improve the state of aquascaping, I believe in making micro studies and discussions. For instance, discussions specific to the use of certain plants (e.g. how/where to use bolbitis?), or discussions on creating an interesting fore-ground, unique ways to use cork bark, white sand could be really helpful to bring ideas and inspiration to people.

These are my views on aquascaping that I like to share.

----------


## StanChung

I think you've outlined most of it. I would say it's possible to win with one two scapes if you're very good but most likely if you've got time to read this whole thread you probably are seeking help as well. :Laughing: 

Singapore is small-size of KL PJ perhaps, it does not take much effort to go round to your buddy's houses to peek at their tanks and have gatherings of this sort.
Go yumcha with your ADA distributor, find out something helpful from your favourite LFS.
Shop together and exchange ideas. Host your own workshops!

Don't stick to your computer for too long! [I almost forgot how to write recently from typing too much]

----------


## BFG

> One thing for sure, I know Adrian aka Blue33, BFG, Wackytpt all can be critical. I should benefit from their comments. Just don't be too harsh on me...lol. Try lah hor?


Ho Say Liao! Got green light to critic! Hahahahaha........ :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Must be my lucky day!!! 

On a serious note, to critic also must be politically correct. The use of the Queen's English might be needed or must be used. For example " Blue Whale, your aquascaping sucks !" or "Blue Whale, your aquascaping CMI ! ( shortform for Cannot Make It )" is a bit harsh in my opinion but we as an informed critic could soften the blow a bit by rephrasing our comment more to the Queen's English side like "Blue Whale, your latest creation left little to be desired" or " Blue Whale, I do not know what's going on in your tank". This kind of phrase would let the tank owner know that something is off in his setup. Another option to let the tank owner know is to not reply in his thread.

But there must be a rule that the tank owner should not solicit favors from other members here in order to project his setup positively. Sometimes, the tank owner already have a group formed outside of the forum and might ask favors from his friends to comment favorably on his setup. This will led to a false impression being created in the respective thread. Everyone can see and judge the setup and if a so-so setup gets a lot of positive remark, something is definitely up. Everyone must be mature enough if they wants this to happen.

Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

BFG.. I think constructive criticism is more important than Queen's English. One can say "Your tank is appalling!" without elaborating and the tank owner is none the wiser in terms of improving his tank. On the same note, comments like "Nice tank!" without elaborating also does not help.

For beginners like me, it will be helpful to add comments like Nice Tank because it follows the golden ratio, there is a flow from here to there, the flora chosen gives the hardscape character, etc. 

Just my view as a beginner on how best I think I can learn.

----------


## Blue Whale

Checkerboard, beside 4 and 11 that you highlighted (definitely looks good to me), 18, its a wow, how did the centre becomes blue, then you noticed it is actually a school of fishes that are blue in color ^^" amazing thingly he is able to school all the fish to the center to take one photo. 

BFG, cannot make still can accept it but must say where cannot make it. ok?

----------


## reveru

> BFG.. I think constructive criticism is more important than Queen's English. One can say "Your tank is appalling!" without elaborating and the tank owner is none the wiser in terms of improving his tank. On the same note, comments like "Nice tank!" without elaborating also does not help.
> 
> For beginners like me, it will be helpful to add comments like Nice Tank because it follows the golden ratio, there is a flow from here to there, the flora chosen gives the hardscape character, etc. 
> 
> Just my view as a beginner on how best I think I can learn.


I strongly agree with this.

----------


## dkk08

> Checkerboard, beside 4 and 11 that you highlighted (definitely looks good to me), 18, its a wow, how did the centre becomes blue, then you noticed it is actually a school of fishes that are blue in color ^^" amazing thingly he is able to school all the fish to the center to take one photo. 
> 
> BFG, cannot make still can accept it but must say where cannot make it. ok?


you've to "chase" the fishes to the center of the tank hence its the skill in chasing and the art of taking photos that comes into play here... which we might learn in the next workshop... Photography Workshop... hopefully soon  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

not difficult lah, especially today will all the digital camera. You can keep shotting until you get what you want. It is event easier if you have someone with news paper to scare the fish

----------


## dkk08

> not difficult lah, especially today will all the digital camera. You can keep shotting until you get what you want. It is event easier if you have someone with news paper to scare the fish


Robert, are you posting via iPhone  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

Desmond, your camera got the running shots mode? I dunno what you call that...its like taking more than 1 shot per second. Sorry I am not versed in photography as you know, but I think you know what I am saying. >"< I won't be able to make it to the workshop...working.

----------


## dkk08

> Desmond, your camera got the running shots mode? I dunno what you call that...its like taking more than 1 shot per second. Sorry I am not versed in photography as you know, but I think you know what I am saying. >"< I won't be able to make it to the workshop...working.


Burst shots? I'm not really into photography too even though my camera might look like it but its really just an advanced point and shoot camera  :Wink: 

Speaking of finding the right decoration, (not sure if I can post this or say this here) but I've been a fan of Mizu World since my shrimp keeping days and they do have some nice rocks and "fake" wood decoration that really looks real and nice... maybe you guys can check it out?  :Cool:

----------


## Blue Whale

Desmond,

You find that the outing trip and the Iwagumi workshop, I took more shots and observe more than I take notes. Partly was due to one of the skills I learned when I was in my early twenties. It call observation skill. Sound simple.

Now I was involved in a few of those international missionary trips, my role was a musician (guitarist), where I would visit villages and a whole group of people would sing to built the repor. One of people I meet locally spoke english and chinese, a preacher but not a simple one. He is lingustically trained hence you find translation of local languages from the language we are familiar. To observe means a few hours walking around different places to see the life of people, how they live, what they live in then come back and discuss. This preacher also taught us to listen although you might not understand the language. From Amano shots, I can tell that he is doing observation too.

Observation skills if integrated into I.T. means that you can learn e.g. troubleshooting skills at a faster speed. Observation skills if integrated into music, means you can learn music at a fast pace and perhaps more instruments. Observation skills if integrated into Aqua-scaping, well this is what I am trying to do now. Amano's observation skill may be at a higher level, from the journals of various people (internet) who have visited Niigata, it isn't just place some rocks and be satisfy. He still took a backseat and ponder on his arrangement. I would be interested to see more scapes that people have done. But I can't say I will be good until I practise re-scaping or new scaping. I still find myself getting nervous and excited like a small kid doing my current re-scaping although I have years been doing planted tank. The start off was corrected as I was guided by good people. I find myself doing scaping now alone but still guided by members of AQ. I think the experience is precious, so hope to see the rest start their observation skills too. There will never be a mastery level as you find that till the day you die, you still be doing observation skill.

One thing about trekking is to take a back sit and enjoy mothernature. Not so much on training your navigation skills and physical. >"< too bad I can't attend the photography workshop...working, sigh*...

----------


## BFG

> BFG.. I think constructive criticism is more important than Queen's English. One can say "Your tank is appalling!" without elaborating and the tank owner is none the wiser in terms of improving his tank. On the same note, comments like "Nice tank!" without elaborating also does not help.
> 
> For beginners like me, it will be helpful to add comments like Nice Tank because it follows the golden ratio, there is a flow from here to there, the flora chosen gives the hardscape character, etc. 
> 
> Just my view as a beginner on how best I think I can learn.


Yes, you are correct! My mind was half asleep when I wrote my reply as this week I am working the graveyard shift so wasn't thinking my best.




> BFG, cannot make still can accept it but must say where cannot make it. ok?


Of course, those who critic must let the tank owner know where their flaws are but most of the time you would see that there are 100 members who have read your thread but only 5 have responded which could mean they do not like the setup and did not reply to the thread. How could you differentiate between someone who is reading the thread casually and do not want to be involve to someone who wants to be involved and have responded but keep returning to the thread to read the update?  :Confused:

----------


## StanChung

Since the objective is to win or get a very high placing, always compare your tank with a winning tank of the same style. Ask yourself- can your tank beat that? How can I beat that tank?  :Jump for joy:  Those that focus more on execution than creativity can score high but it becomes a forgettable tank. I've done many of those, even before I shoot the final picture I already know it's crap but I shoot one anyway to remind myself why it's crap!  :Embarassed: 

Never compare your tank with a lousy tank!  :Grin: 

Ego fanning by others is fine but you should know yourself how good you are and try not to be big headed as it makes for very unpleasant reading no matter if you are actually quite good! :Cool: 

If some people say it's good just take it but always strive to be better! If they say it's bad then make sure you know why it's bad even if they don't tell you! :Confused: 

It's a competition and some people may not want to tell you anything! Some guys will be secretive[like me :Roll Eyes: ] but still willing to share some tips and plants if the other guys is nice and humble+brave enough to share his tank to the world. If the other guy's a pompous 'twit' then I might say "NICE TANK!" and leave the thread.  :Blah:

----------


## Blue Whale

BFG, Stan,

Actually you don't. Those willing to share, I think first thing I can do as the scapper is to listen to what they have to say first. To know what is right and wrong still depends on one's discerning mind. Like a programmer you have to listen for input but you don't take all the advice/suggestion given. Like a webmaster, look and feel is subjective but you still listen to people's ideas for inspiration. Now like a scapper, likewise is applicable to life, to aquascaping. ^_^ If one learns a skill and dunno how to apply then why learn in the first place? If one is ego, then he/she have to remind himself no matter how big headed he/she is, there is always someone better and so we follow what Stan just said, look at the better scapes. Remind yourself. No matter how many years you have, it does not equate to skill. Each one displays his/her unique characteristics through the expression of their scape. Each differs as time progresses.

My latest trip is 12pm to Biotope. Victor not one you could call very very experience scaper but he reminded me how laying of substrate. I took his advice as I compared with my notes and found him to be correct. Thio sms me last night on NPK and make sure I take care of K also because he read my postings before and know my habits, hence I took both advice. Not because they telling me from the point of reseller but from the point as a hobbist. =) Ok..enough, going back to work on the tank. Check out later.

----------


## Stormy

A very good discussion thread on aquascaping (and contest) indeed.
Discussion like this will only be good for Spore aquascaping scene! 

my humble view on aquascaping contest....
if you have real good skill and solid execution technique, no harm doing orthodox layout and compete with the world's best on the skill and execution level.
but if you are not skillful enough, then try to be more creative so you don't compete with the best on skill but on refreshing original ideas. 

last but not least.....highest level of committment is needed! no free lunch in this hobby, every effort you put in will show in your layout (and every negligence and mistake shows too)! 

good luck guys!  :Smile:

----------


## checkerboard

> last but not least.....highest level of committment is needed! no free lunch in this hobby, every effort you put in will show in your layout (and every negligence and mistake shows too)! 
> 
> good luck guys!





> Since the objective is to win or get a very high placing, always compare your tank with a winning tank of the same style. Ask yourself- can your tank beat that? How can I beat that tank?  Those that focus more on execution than creativity can score high but it becomes a forgettable tank.





I completely agree with the above statements. The beauty of this hobby is that it is never boring. No matter how many years you have in this hobby, there are always new plants and new fishes to try and learn. Also like art, there is always a new design and new idea to try. My personal aim is to improve on each year ranking and create 'unforgetable scapes'. For instance, i always remember the Taiwanese aquascapist who came up with the waterfall scape that got seventh, the Portugese aquascper with the lone tree along a path and also the first few scapes that uses cosmetic sand. These are very inspirational and it is from these scapes that I find i can learn a lot from.

----------


## dkk08

> For instance, i always remember the Taiwanese aquascapist who came up with the waterfall scape that got seventh and also the first few scapes that uses cosmetic sand etc. These are very inspirational and it is from these scapes that I find i can learn a lot from.


So meaning we can actually use artificial decorations like "Statues", DIY rocks, "fake" sand in these contest? Because I always thought they'll deduct lots of points once they know that its not "natural"  :Huh?:

----------


## Aquanoob

Desmond, i think it is quite difficult to spot it in the photo that was submitted, but the Sifu himself may somehow know it as it may looks very "fake" and "unnatural" to him.

I am also intending of entering IAPLC 2010 although I only just started my planted tank last October, and I may just get the last place this year, but I intend to join it year after year and seek to improve my ranking over the years. My initial thought is that my 2ft tank can't make it to the big stage as it can't contain much plants and scapes but last year's rank 17 layout was quite inspirational to me, and it is on a 60X30X36cm tank as well.  :Shocked:  Rank 58, 104 & 110 is also on a 2ft tank as well.
So those who think the their tank size is the limiting factor, you have no excuse now.  :Blah: 













> So meaning we can actually use artificial decorations like "Statues", DIY rocks, "fake" sand in these contest? Because I always thought they'll deduct lots of points once they know that its not "natural"

----------


## dkk08

Hey Nicholas, good for you! I'm so happy that you've decided to join IAPLC 2010 and I take it the AQ-ADA contest as well

As for me I still insist on my Half land/Half water Vivarium setup and I might just try to do something which will allow me to enter the AQ-ADA contest... whether or not my setup can enter IAPLC 2010 is another thing  :Laughing: 

Call me stubborn or mad but I'm planning 2 setups, 1 Vivarium and 1 10in cube  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

> Hey Nicholas, good for you! I'm so happy that you've decided to join IAPLC 2010 and I take it the AQ-ADA contest as well
> 
> As for me I still insist on my Half land/Half water Vivarium setup and I might just try to do something which will allow me to enter the AQ-ADA contest... whether or not my setup can enter IAPLC 2010 is another thing 
> 
> Call me stubborn or mad but I'm planning 2 setups, 1 Vivarium and 1 10in cube


If you planning to setup and enter IAPLC 2010, use your Rapa Nui statue for contest !!! :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Aquanoob

Desmond, I don't think I can make it for AQ-ADA contest as the submission deadline is on 15 April, but I certainly will be ready for the IAPLC which close on 31 May. Lots of thing to learn and apply, and the coming BorneoWild AquaWorkshop & Photography workshop will be a great time to learn and sbsorb more knowledge from the experts.
I am still a noob in many aspects of aquascaping, so have to think, design and do thing slowly.  :Knockout: 




> Hey Nicholas, good for you! I'm so happy that you've decided to join IAPLC 2010 and I take it the AQ-ADA contest as well
> 
> As for me I still insist on my Half land/Half water Vivarium setup and I might just try to do something which will allow me to enter the AQ-ADA contest... whether or not my setup can enter IAPLC 2010 is another thing 
> 
> Call me stubborn or mad but I'm planning 2 setups, 1 Vivarium and 1 10in cube

----------


## dkk08

Yo Nicholas, there's many ways to make plants grow  :Wink:  
Today is already the 4th March and the closing date for AQ-ADA contest is 15 April, my tanks are not even planted so ya you get the  :Wink: 

And regarding the GC workshop, why not join the contest as well to see how much you've learn? You get to take back not only the experience but also a free tank and accessories  :Shocked:  :Jump for joy: 

Check out GC website for more info 
http://www.midori-sg.com/grandopening.php

BorneoWild Driftwood Aquascaping Contest

The day will be wrapped up with 10 hobbyists pitting against each others in a 1ft cube driftwood contest, follow by a short prize presentation.

* Duration: 30-45 minutes
* Top Three Prizes: The Tank, Driftwood used in the design, and BorneoWild Tools Set.
* Consolidation Prizes: The Tank and Driftwood used in the design

----------


## Aquanoob

I saw your name in the contest so wish you good luck in advance.
Did I see "* *Consolidation Prizes*: The Tank and Driftwood used in the design"? Hehe, GC must be typing too fast  :Razz:

----------


## dkk08

Hey Nicholas I'm just joining in the fun and wasn't expect to win top 3 or even the consolidation prizes... that was a bonus when I saw the updated post from GC  :Grin: 

Now I need to find an excuse for the new tank I'm going to bring home that day  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

Looks like everyone is excited because of contest. haha [Thio, our job is half done huh?]  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

=) It just the beginning, not the end. You have to add firewood to keep the light going until next year. People like myself are going into practice mode.

----------


## dkk08

> Looks like everyone is excited because of contest. haha [Thio, our job is half done huh?]


I agree Stan, have to thank Thio and the others and even Roland and GC for the upcoming workshop and contest... that's what I call adding firewood to help keep the fire going  :Wink:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Looks like everyone is excited because of contest. haha [Thio, our job is half done huh?]


 :Grin:  Me and AQ do half then u and Roland do the other half ah? Can i come and support you? :Smug:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> I agree Stan, have to thank Thio and the others and even Roland and GC for the upcoming workshop and contest... that's what I call adding firewood to help keep the fire going


Oh we have been thanked many times already.. :Smile:  Feel so appreciated.

Please submit your entries for AQ ADA and IAPLC ok? :Smile:  We need our local hobbyists to stand out and scape!
 :Jump for joy:

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< Thio, don't you think still too early to say change to lower gear? More could be done. Something heavier.

1. Singapore is a place where we have limited workshops. Awareness of *photosynthesis* as a science subject for lower secondary could be prompted in schools as green efforts. First you look at 1 school, then 1 cell, then 1 cluster and so on. You already have a nearby secondary school that is doing Solar Energy. By far there are 4 workshops. 2 completed 2 incoming covering 4 different topics. Will there be repeated workshop for those who missed them?

2. Singapore is a place where we hardly see any one locally and actively write books, articles. This is one field AQ and the various LFS Tao Kay (Shop owners) could think of. Not only will it be a library of knowledge for local hobbist to tap on. The profit could finance AQ operating cost and cover the LFS which are involved to bring in more and better equipments, plants and fishes...don't forget about books too. Articles, well, they are now in quite loose format. It's like what Benny used to wrote for DIY section. Originally the thought was to do classification. Today we are still looking at loose loose post, hence the need to search forum, thus slowing the server down. I am using Google to search through AQ hence a method that will not slow AQ down. =)

^^" as you know I am still in the midst of scaping...so that's all for now.
==========================================================
*Edited:*
BTW, Thio! Congrats to your shop sakura giving birth! =) *clap clap*

----------


## dkk08

> Me and AQ do half then u and Roland do the other half ah? Can i come and support you?


Hey Thio I think that would be a great idea! I mean 1 LFS owner supporting another LFS is like Zhu Ge Liang getting support from Zhou Yu in the showdown at "Chi Pi"  :Grin: 

It goes to shows that we hobbyist and LFS owners are united and willing to put in the effort to grow as a community as a whole  :Well done: 




> Oh we have been thanked many times already.. Feel so appreciated.
> 
> Please submit your entries for AQ ADA and IAPLC ok? We need our local hobbyists to stand out and scape!


 :Grin:  I'll try and submit at least 1 entry hopefully I can make... 

Erm not sure if I'll get infraction for saying the next thing (mods can get infractions too you know) but Thio and Roland if you're reading this post... I'm looking for a job  :Grin:  seriously  :Jump for joy:  and would love to join your teams  :Wink:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Hey Thio I think that would be a great idea! I mean 1 LFS owner supporting another LFS is like Zhu Ge Liang getting support from Zhou Yu in the showdown at "Chi Pi" 
> 
> It goes to shows that we hobbyist and LFS owners are united and willing to put in the effort to grow as a community as a whole 
> 
> 
> 
>  I'll try and submit at least 1 entry hopefully I can make... 
> 
> Erm not sure if I'll get infraction for saying the next thing (mods can get infractions too you know) but Thio and Roland if you're reading this post... I'm looking for a job  seriously  and would love to join your teams


Wah, the aquascaping scene has "gone back" a few thousand years to ancient China  :Laughing:  3 Kingdoms eh..heehee. Hope there is no Cao Cao in our case.. :Wink: 

About your kind offer ah, I think it is better that we talk about it offline.  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> I think it is better that we talk about it offline.


Dont forget me huh? :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Dont forget me huh?


 :Smile:  Form a group lah "The Singapore Aquascaping Group"  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> Form a group lah "The Singapore Aquascaping Group"


What about "The Singapore AquaPaluscaping Group"? :Roll Eyes:  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

:Knockout:  The tree frog just dead after hitting the glass FLAT! (...ha ha...just kidding)

----------


## Aquanoob

Thio,
that is a good workable idea. We should really form such group and held regular meetings to share experiences and improve knowledge and scaping standard.  :Jump for joy:  





> Form a group lah "The Singapore Aquascaping Group"

----------


## StanChung

Sounds like another little green corner coming up.  :Grin: 

Thio, the other half is the onus of the individual. We can provide impetus/inspiration/ and show the way but the individual must walk it!

----------


## Blue Whale

I sense conspiracy here...
Should we get Shadow to pledge his allegiance?  ::smt027: where is Shadow....
>"< I don't like SAG <- sound so saggy....Club also cannot. SAC, like kena sack anytime.

----------


## Biotopeshop

> I sense conspiracy here...
> Should we get Shadow to pledge his allegiance? where is Shadow....
> >"< I don't like SAG <- sound so saggy....Club also cannot. SAC, like kena sack anytime.


Relax relax..  :Cool:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Relax relax..


Singapore Aquascaping Assassins.
 :a: Now we can sent agent going after Shadow.

----------


## dkk08

Hey Michael, you forgot your pills again?  :Exasperated: 

Yo Thio > roger that. Will PM ya. (I'm serious)

----------


## Blue Whale

Camazol Carbimazole? Took 2 already.
Adding HVM Multi-vitamin, Orphenadrine, Diclofenac to the regiment, should be knocking out soon.

----------


## blue33

Please don't turn this thread into a chit chat session.  :Opps:

----------


## Blue Whale

A sudden heavyweight appear and suddenly everyone cools down. Adrian, you can clear off the last few irrelevant post if need to.

Allow me now to re-direct your attention back to the scaping world. Please fire up your speakers (music only - strings concerto) and watch this at your free time.

YouTube- takashi Amano

Those opting for training video at Malaysia and that of Amano sama, please follow this thread instead:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65701

----------

